# Anybody feel the quake?



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Here in Sherman Oaks, we just got a little shake. 11:45. The earth is restless.


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

oh heck yeah here in rancho cucamonga, (2nd story)


----------



## OrlandoV (Aug 23, 2007)

*Quake*

Felt it here in Costa Mesa pretty strong as well - 4th floor. Have a customer in Chino who is from Mexico and she said it felt worse than the 1985 earthquake in Mexico City.

Wonder what it feels like to be on a bike when an earthquake hits?


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

The quake struck while I was on a BBQ forum. I felt it good here in Hollywood.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Looks like I'm the only one in LA who did not feel it. I was walking down the street in Tarzana at 11:42 am.


----------



## 1stmh (Apr 7, 2007)

I felt it up here in Crestline, which is in the mts near san bernardino. Whole house shook. which is scary when you realize it is on stilts.


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 15, 2005)

*Big time...*

I work by LAX and was on a call with a client in Atlanta... I had to pretty much hang up the phone immediately. Freaked me out, for sure, and he thought I was being a wuss!

That's got to be the biggest quake I've been in and I'm definitely _not_ used to the earth doing that.


----------



## chromese5 (Jun 16, 2006)

Felt it down here in San Diego while I was working.


----------

